# Intrum nach zwei Jahren



## purzelsocke (19 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, mein Fall liegt schon etwas länger zurück.
Ich hatte mir Anfang August 2003 den WINMUSCHI Dialer eingefangen.
Die Sache ging über Nexnet zu Intrum, alles mit regem Briefwechsel.
Seit Dezember 2003 habe ich nichts mehr von den Intrümmern gehört- bis heute:  ....da Sie trotz mehrerer Mahnschreiben bisher keine Zahlungen geleistet haben, wurde die Forderung nunmehr der Rechtsabteilung übergeben.

Ist das normal? Wird man die ohne Anwalt oder Gerichtsverhandlung  nicht mehr los? Für Tips wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüsse

PURZELSOCKE


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2005)

Schau mal hier rein

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11395


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

Wurde wahrscheinlich aus der Kiste der Hoffnungslosen wieder herausgeholt ! Intrum sowie deren Hausadvokaten (...) sind Papiertiger wie es im Buche steht ! Man muß es eben nur wissen !

Das man hier "angeblich" 2 Jahre gebraucht hat um die Forderung an die 
Rechtsabteilung weiterzugeben spricht doch eine klare Sprache.

Entspannt die kommenden Mahnbriefe registrieren und erst wieder reagieren (sehr sehr wenig wahrscheinlich ) falls Mahnbescheid !

Jedes Schreiben an diese Hütchenspieler ist vergeudet !

gruß
commander


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mir gerade einen Termin beim Anwalt geholt, ich will die Sache endlich vom Tisch haben.

Purzelsocke


----------



## Antidialer (19 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir gerade einen Termin beim Anwalt geholt, ich will die Sache endlich vom Tisch haben.
> 
> Purzelsocke



Ist keine gute Entscheidung, es sei denn, du hast eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung. Die Kosten, die dir durch den Besuch des Anwalts entstehen, wird dir keiner ersetzen, es sei denn, du strengst deinerseits eine negative Feststellungsklage an. Ich hätte auf das Schreiben nicht reagiert (Wiederspruch hast du ja schon vor 2 Jahren eingelegt) und auf den wohl nie kommenden Mahnbescheid gewartet. Erst auf einen Mahnbescheid musst du reagieren, alles andere sind nur leere Drohungen.

Das man eine bestrittene Forderung nach 2 Jahren überhaupt noch einmal anmahnt, sagt eigentlich alles über die Stichhaltigkeit der Forderung und die Seriosität des Inkassobüros aus.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Oktober 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist keine gute Entscheidung, es sei denn, du hast eine Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbeteiligung. Die Kosten, die dir durch den Besuch des Anwalts entstehen, wird dir keiner ersetzen, es sei denn, du strengst deinerseits eine negative Feststellungsklage an.


Die Erstberatung kostet nun wirklich nicht die Welt - und wenn jemand seinen Frieden haben will, kann (darf) er dafür auch etwas auslegen, ohne es zurück zu erhalten. Manche Leute kaufen auch Alu-Felgen-Versicherungen, obwohl ihnen keiner die Prämien ersetzt ...



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Das man eine bestrittene Forderung nach 2 Jahren überhaupt noch einmal anmahnt, sagt eigentlich alles über die Stichhaltigkeit der Forderung und die Seriosität des Inkassobüros aus.


Quatsch.

Nicht dass ich eine Lanze über Intrum brechen möchte (vgl. mal hier und hier) - aber kurz vor Verjährungseintritt eine Forderung (wieder) zu verfolgen ist systemimmanent im Verjährungsrecht und überhaupt kein Indiz zur Sache. Wofür bräuchte man sonst Verjährungsvorschriften?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2005)

Muß sich anscheinend € mäsig doch irgendwie lohnen sonst würde intrum dies nicht machen ! Würde gerne mal wissen wieviel prozent dann doch noch um
knicken ? Wobei es eigentlich unlogisch ist - wenn hier z.b vor 2 Jahren nicht bezahlt hat , warum sollte der User plötzlich jetzt doch noch zahlen ?!

Derjenige ist doch drohbriefmäsig schon abgehärtet und müsste wissen das nicht geklagt wird ?


----------



## Antidialer (19 Oktober 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erstberatung kostet nun wirklich nicht die Welt - und wenn jemand seinen Frieden haben will, kann (darf) er dafür auch etwas auslegen, ohne es zurück zu erhalten. Manche Leute kaufen auch Alu-Felgen-Versicherungen, obwohl ihnen keiner die Prämien ersetzt ...



Mag sein. Da wir nicht wissen, um wie viel es geht, ist eine Diskussion darüber schwer. Wenn es um einige 100 Euro geht, ist Anwaltlicher Rat auf jeden Fall ok. Geht es aber um die berühmten 29 Euro, dann ist der Anwalt vermutlich teuerer als das Zahlen der Forderung. Ich jedenfalls würde in so einem Fall (eine Forderung, die 2 Jahre ruhte) nur dann zu einem Anwalt gehen, wenn ein Mahnbescheid veranlasst wurde. Allerdings hat vermutlich nicht jeder meine Nerven.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch.
> 
> Nicht dass ich eine Lanze über Intrum brechen möchte (vgl. mal hier und hier) - aber kurz vor Verjährungseintritt eine Forderung (wieder) zu verfolgen ist systemimmanent im Verjährungsrecht und überhaupt kein Indiz zur Sache. Wofür bräuchte man sonst Verjährungsvorschriften?



Verjährung ist ja gut und schön, aber für wie stichhaltig sieht das Inkassobüro die Forderung selber an, wenn man 2 Jahre keinen Versuch der Beitreibung unternommen hat?


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Oktober 2005)

*alte Forderung nach 2 Jahren Ruhe*

Vielleicht ist man ja bei Intrum unterbeschäftigt.....
Schließlich läßt sich ja mit Dialern mittlerweile nicht mehr so gut Geld machen.   :wave: 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2005)

Ihr habt ja alle Recht!!
Wollte es nur nochmal bestätigt haben. (meine Nerven liegen zur Zeit etwas blank)
Der Anwalt hat auch gemeint: Füsse stillhalten bis zum Mahnbescheid.
Zum Thema Rechtsschutz: Ich hab eine Versicherung, sonst hätte ich mirs nochmal überlegt.
Übrigens geht es tatsächlich um die berühmten 26€ für Ulf L. aus denen inzwischen 94,04 wurden.

Eine Frage noch an alle Intrum betroffenen: Hat jemals jemand einen Schufaeintrag erhalten trotz bestrittener Forderung?

Purzelsocke


----------



## purzelsocke (20 Oktober 2005)

Mann, ich war doch angemeldet......
 
Purzelsocke


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2005)

Purzelsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage noch an alle Intrum betroffenen: Hat jemals jemand einen Schufaeintrag erhalten trotz bestrittener Forderung?


Ich leider nicht ...  - sonst hätte ich gerne noch eine dritte Runde eingeläutet ...



			
				Purzelsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, ich war doch angemeldet......


Im Anmeldefenster kann man ein Häkchen neben (sinngemäß) "Angemeldet bleiben, bis ich mich abmelde" setzen - dann klappt's.


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Purzelsocke schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre bestimmt lustig geworden.

Schufa akzepiert Einmeldungen aber ja nur von eigenen Vertragspartnern, die wiederum gegenüber der Schufa zusichern müssen dass der Kunde eine sog. Schufaklausel akzeptiert hat.


----------



## purzelsocke (21 November 2005)

Hurra, ist erste Post der (...) ist da! .... und ab in den Ordner....
Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung was aus dem guten Ulf L. geworden ist? Sitzt er, oder frisiert er wieder Hunde?

Grüsse

Purzelsocke


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

Hallo Purzelsocke,

du solltest diesen Sachverhalt unbedingt der Bundesnetzagentur melden. Die haben doch die Registrierung des Dialers entzogen und könnten Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## KatzenHai (22 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> du solltest diesen Sachverhalt unbedingt der Bundesnetzagentur melden. Die haben doch die Registrierung des Dialers entzogen und könnten Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.


Ich glaube, nicht. Was sollten die denn tun?

Erneute De-Registrierung geht nicht. Einmischen in's Zivilrecht: Dürfen (ud machen) die nicht.

Die könnten sich höchstens als Zeugen zur Verfügung stellen, dass die Registreirung entzogen wurde. Aber das lässt sichauch so belegen, einfacher, schneller und direkter.

Die BNetzA ersetzt weder Gerichte noch Strafverfolgungsbehörden - sie ist (auch im neuen Namen) "Regulierungs"-Behörde ...


----------

